# Innige deelneming: in welke talen wordt die uitdrukking gebruikt?



## eno2

Hallo,

Innige deelneming: in welke talen wordt die uitdrukking gebruikt?

Ik geloof niet dat men ze gebruikt in het Engels. Daar is het : condolences.

Maar ik weet niet of de letterlijke vertalingen στενή συμμετοχή (Grieks) participation intime (Frans) participación íntima (Spaans) intime Teilnahme Duits) wél gebruikelijk zijn...
--------
Hey,

Intimate participation: in which languages is this expression used?

I do not believe it gets used in English. There it is: condolences.

But I do not know if the literal translations στενή συμμετοχή (Greek) participation intime (French) participación íntima (Spanish) intime Teilnahme (German) are common or not in those languages.


----------



## ThomasK

Beter op All Languages, denk ik, Eno!


----------



## eno2

Ik zou kunnen proberen als er hier geen reactie komt. . Verstaan ze daar Nederlands? Ik ben ook maar in zes talen geïnteresseerd.


----------



## ThomasK

ou, nee, of alleen een paar, maar je hebt het hierboven ook in het Engels geschreven. Kies dan daarvoor, maar voeg de Nederlandse uitdrukkingen tussen haakjes nog toe, zou ik zeggen. BTW: "innige" zou ik eerder als "intense" vertalen, of nee, "sincere", zoals in "oprechte deelneming"...  

Ik vind het een interessante vraag hoe ze "medelijden" of zo uitdrukken in die situatie. Voor mij hoeft het niet louter om "deelneming" te gaan; elke metafoor/ … is voor mij interessant. Ik kan het ook in eigen naam doen als je dat wil...


----------



## eno2

Ik heb de vraag hier geplaatst omdat ik ze hier precies kan verwoorden in het Nederlands. Vrezende dat mijn vraag in vertaling van betekenis(sen) verschilt. 

-----

Sincere condoleances ja.  Je weet dat 'innige deelneming' heel vlotjes ironisch of sarcastisch gebruikt wordt bij ons, bijvoorbeeld, ik zeg maar wat,  bij het spotten met wat mensen van plan zijn, om uit te drukken dat het faliekant zal aflopen.  Dat zal zeker niet per definitie het geval zijn in anderstalige vaste formules. Maar ik zou het wel graag vernemen.
Ja, vraag jij het gerust, als je zin hebt. Maar vraag dat van dat sarcastisch gebruik erbij...


----------



## ThomasK

Sarcasme: daaraan had ik nu niet gedacht, maar oké, dat is een aspect ervan, akkoord. Ik vraag na, maar misschien publiceer ik de vraag pas morgen of overmorgen. Benieuwd!


----------



## eno2

Fijn. Ik deed het ook zelf niet omdat mij de laatste keer door een Mod in All Languages verteld werd dat ik maar in het woordenboek moest kijken


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, doordat ik telkens wat etymologie vraag, heb ik dat probleem niet. Of dat denk ik toch. Maar misschien: als jouw vraag alleen over specifieke talen gaat, dan kan hij zo reageren... Intussen ben ik van start gegaan, en er is al reactie uit Spaans en Italiaans, geloof ik. Het sarcasme bestaat er ook, zo lijkt het.


----------



## eno2

Drie reacties, drie talen, en ze gebruiken allemaal 'innige deelneming' ironisch. Great!


----------

